# drugs that aren't kept in the fridge..



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello, i start my first ICSI in a few days, but I haven't told anyone.

I'm a student nurse, so will be working on a ward 3 long shifts per week, and I will need to bring the drug with me to work.

Hospital wards tend to get very warm, so was wondering if this would be a bad thing storing the drug in my locker until its time to inject.

I will be on buserelin.

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

You can keep buserelin out of the fridge once you start using it so should be fine to keep in locker  If possible try to keep it below 25C, perhaps use a small cool bag to keep it in if the ward is too hot?

All the best for your treatment   
Maz x


----------



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

I didnt know you had to store it in the fridge until u start to use it??

when i got my drugs delivered, all i got told was to store the HCG in the fridge, everything else at room temperature.

oops


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi smiler,

It doesn't need to be kept in fridge but you can do if you want to (storage is between 2-25C) I misread your post and thought you had been keeping it in fridge  Fine to keep it at room temp.

Maz x


----------



## smiler100 (Jul 4, 2010)

you nearly gave me a heart attack there maz  

Thanks for responding so quickly.

xx


----------

